# My press buildup.



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Note that there are enough pieces for 3 presses, I made a couple "prototypes". The fingers are cut from 1/2" aluminum plate with 1/2" of material around the mounting hole which is a lot more than one of the leading manufacturer's designs. Works very well.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks Great!!:thumbs_up


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice looking press. Those fingers much have been a little tricky to cut out though. Did you dip the tips?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes they were tricky, wish I had a CNC or laser, but they came out awesome. I wrapped them in super thick heat shrink wrap from Fastenal.


----------



## Randyz7 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks great ..Is that just standard threaded rod an what size... give us more details,, sqaure tube size an how much money in material. or parts list please . thank you


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, standard 3/4" Allthread with 2" coupler nut (spreads the load over greater area than standard nut) welded onto plate, then welded inside 1.5" tube (28"), outer tube 1.75" (30") legs are 1.5" x10", support arms are 1.5"x7". Approx $100 per press in materials.


----------



## Randyz7 (Feb 5, 2011)

What wall thickness of sqaure tube did you use 1/8 ,,1/4 ,, 1/16...


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

1/8"


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

you wanna sell any of these ?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey is that welder the one from Harbor Freight? I heard its actually a decent one and was curious


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

The welder is from Harbor Freight, I have a buddy who has one and worked like a charm, picked it up for $110. Just use Lincoln wire instead of what comes with it, and can't use it outside if it's windy due to the flux core gas not shielding. I think it's great, though I'm used to oxy-acetylene welding but didn't want to part with an extra $500 for the setup.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

How did you cut the fingers?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't want to give the secret away, if you want some fingers just pm me.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice press..

PM sent

Mac


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## azelkaholic (Dec 5, 2004)

need 4 fingers . can you hook me up thx
Tom


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I didn't ever want to sell any presses and thought maybe I could help someone out with some fingers which appears to be the tricky part, unfortunately LCA has put the kibosh on it, you'll need to purchase items from them, sorry.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been out of work since November and thought I could help some folks out, sorry I can't. The folks at LCA LLC have the market locked up on the "idea" of a linear press and I'll just be here beating off on the mandrel with the idea of my ingenuity. Sorry to all.


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

jrdrees said:


> I've been out of work since November and thought I could help some folks out, sorry I can't. The folks at LCA LLC have the market locked up on the "idea" of a linear press and I'll just be here beating off on the mandrel with the idea of my ingenuity. Sorry to all.


Website address?


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

thats nuts man sorry to hear that how can they not let u sell custom fingers that makes no sense.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

rhardy11 said:


> thats nuts man sorry to hear that how can they not let u sell custom fingers that makes no sense.


This kind of reminds me of how Monster Cable does business...by running roughshod over the little guy..They love to send out threathing letters so I hear..Too bad really..they are 1 company I will never give a dime to for any of their parts or presses..

Mac


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice looking press, but it looks like the fingers aren't adjustable forward/backwards.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Out West said:


> Nice looking press, but it looks like the fingers aren't adjustable forward/backwards.


True they are not adjustable forward and backward, I designed the "pocket" to fit almost all bow designs, and the lip at the top should allow for past parallel limbs, although I've not tried extreme past parallel such as X-Force or Bear Attack models yet.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job .


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that the press looks great. I'm not gonna say anything about LCA except I'd rather spend as much trying to make a press like theirs then give them the money! E V E R


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

great job! i guess im going to have to make one now! when you turn the handle, does it move with the press or is it stationary? if it is stationary, did you use a thrust bearing?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

h-bomb said:


> great job! i guess im going to have to make one now! when you turn the handle, does it move with the press or is it stationary? if it is stationary, did you use a thrust bearing?


Not sure if I understand your question completely but I think you're asking if the handle stays where it is in relation to the press end, yes it is stationary. I used thrust washers on either side of the press body end, and a bronze bearing to isolate the threaded rod from the end. I would like to find some thrust needle bearings, such as those used on the end of motorcycle clutch push rods, just have to keep my eyes open for the right size.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm gonna bet that LCA is all bark & no bite... you can't patent just an idea... if so they need to be paying royalties to whoever invented the bar clamp. You can take their "idea" and improve upon it.. and as long as it's an improvement or a change to their design.. they can't do anything about it. I'm sure that they don't have the $$$ to spend in court trying to defend the idea of their patent.. and I'm just about positive it won't hold up in court regardless. 

And as far as your "fingers"... bwahahahaha.. it's a piece of flat aluminum cut into a general shape.. that could be used for any number of things... it could be a "bow hook" for all we know... good luck w/ that one!!!

Back when I had my own business... I used the word "Indy" in our business name.. cause we were based in Indianapolis area.. and I got a couple of threatening letters from the people at the Indy 500 track... saying that they had rights to the word "Indy"... that was all that became of it.. just a couple of threatening legal letters from a lawyer... after the first few I never heard another word. Do you know how many places there are in Indianapolis w/ the word "Indy" in their name?


Just like others have stated.. LCA will never see a dime of my $$$.. I'll build my own or PM one of the DIY guys to make me an improved version.


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

jrdrees, thats what i was askin, sorry for not bein more clear. check these out for your bearings.

http://www.qbcbearings.com/BuyRFQ/ThrustB_Bearing_TPS_I.htm#
http://www.reidsupply.com/GrpResults.aspx?pid=10021900&aitm=INA-540&apid=10021900


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

KBacon said:


> I'm gonna bet that LCA is all bark & no bite... you can't patent just an idea... if so they need to be paying royalties to whoever invented the bar clamp. You can take their "idea" and improve upon it.. and as long as it's an improvement or a change to their design.. they can't do anything about it. I'm sure that they don't have the $$$ to spend in court trying to defend the idea of their patent.. and I'm just about positive it won't hold up in court regardless.
> 
> And as far as your "fingers"... bwahahahaha.. it's a piece of flat aluminum cut into a general shape.. that could be used for any number of things... it could be a "bow hook" for all we know... good luck w/ that one!!!
> 
> ...


*Who is this company LCA? Sounds like they don't have a very good rep on AT! *


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

it's Last Chance Archery. They make the easy press and I'm pretty sure they are a sponsor here. They don't comply with "archer's helping archer's" though. That's for sure. They'll help ya but it'll cost hundreds of dollars LOL


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

jldean78 said:


> *Who is this company LCA? Sounds like they don't have a very good rep on AT! *


This is my first, and last, post about this particular subject. I've seen LCA slammed from every side on here the last few months and it's rediculous. LCA has the patent on a linear press, and when a few started making their own and attempted to sell them, LCA put the halt on it. A patent law is a patent law, regardless if one agrees with it or not, and the law was being broken. Is their design a simple one? Maybe, but their design is just that, theirs. I've seen several presses on here made by guys in their garage and they look great! BUT, when it comes to trying to market them, they can't, and some have gotten their panties in a wad. I know they guys from LCA, and shoot with them on occasion. They are really good guys, but because they are protecting their business, they get slammed for being unreasonable, greedy, and all sorts of idiotic things. Can the EZ press be improved on? Maybe, but if the guys on here want to build an improved model, then let them spend the money to get the patent if they want to market it. That is the crux of this whole thing anyway. Making the press or the fingers at home is not against the law. Attempting to sell them is. That's the bottom line...........
Now, jump on me if you wish, I don't care, I won't respond, I had my turn with the Bowturbow..lol.... I'm just tired of reading that Leon and my friends are greedy bullies......that is the farthest thing from the truth there is......
Alligood out....


----------



## jenningsman (Apr 23, 2004)

jrdrees said:


> Yes, standard 3/4" Allthread with 2" coupler nut (spreads the load over greater area than standard nut) welded onto plate, then welded inside 1.5" tube (28"), outer tube 1.75" (30") legs are 1.5" x10", support arms are 1.5"x7". Approx $100 per press in materials.


if you will use an Acme 3/4 all thread,it will crank in and out fast.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I thought about ACME thread but it was 4X's the cost, from what I hear the leading manufacturer uses Allthread and not ACME so I felt confident in my choice, plus I'm not operating a Pro Shop from my building!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> This is my first, and last, post about this particular subject. I've seen LCA slammed from every side on here the last few months and it's rediculous. LCA has the patent on a linear press, and when a few started making their own and attempted to sell them, LCA put the halt on it. A patent law is a patent law, regardless if one agrees with it or not, and the law was being broken. Is their design a simple one? Maybe, but their design is just that, theirs. I've seen several presses on here made by guys in their garage and they look great! BUT, when it comes to trying to market them, they can't, and some have gotten their panties in a wad. I know they guys from LCA, and shoot with them on occasion. They are really good guys, but because they are protecting their business, they get slammed for being unreasonable, greedy, and all sorts of idiotic things. Can the EZ press be improved on? Maybe, but if the guys on here want to build an improved model, then let them spend the money to get the patent if they want to market it. That is the crux of this whole thing anyway. Making the press or the fingers at home is not against the law. Attempting to sell them is. That's the bottom line...........
> Now, jump on me if you wish, I don't care, I won't respond, I had my turn with the Bowturbow..lol.... I'm just tired of reading that Leon and my friends are greedy bullies......that is the farthest thing from the truth there is......
> Alligood out....


Right...sure they are...real nice guys who go out of their way to keep others from helping those who don't have access to welders and cutters..who only sell some fingers or nested tubing at cost to those needing them...Many here aren't doing it for a profit...some yes..but many aren't..yet from what I've seen here and have been told they are harrased just as those who actually try to profit from it..What is the sense in this ?

Mac


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

im going to have to agree with mac its absolutely stupid that the press fingers cant be sold .alot of us need the press but dont feel like spending 800 when a few hours of our time and we can have it for 100.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

rhardy11 said:


> im going to have to agree with mac its absolutely stupid that the press fingers cant be sold .alot of us need the press but dont feel like spending 800 when a few hours of our time and we can have it for 100.


If they would offer theirs for a reasonable price...they would sell a ton of them...BUTTTTTTTTTT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...they won't do that..will they..Heck...they could even offer their press in a kit form for the DIY'er and make a ton too instaed of trying their hardest to run roughshod over anyone wanting to help..Doing this would go a lot further for their reputation then sending out nasty letters to people..I understand a company wanting to make a honest profit..heck who doesn't..but they got to understand not all can afford to spend $350 on a press..

Mac


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

cheapest press they make is $400. Which isn't bad but they could make a killing on fingers at a reasonable price!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Simpleiowaguy said:


> cheapest press they make is $400. Which isn't bad but they could make a killing on fingers at a reasonable price!


the're making a killing at $400. They couldn't sell the fingers only and make a killing. Normal markup is 45% to 70% and if they sell through distribution they've just lost 25% to 45% of it. If I were them I wouldn't sell just the fingers when it may force you to buy a complete assembly. It's a business, if they didn't make make money it would be a charity. I'm happy they came up with the design so we can try to DIY.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

letsgobowhuntin said:


> the're making a killing at $400. They couldn't sell the fingers only and make a killing. Normal markup is 45% to 70% and if they sell through distribution they've just lost 25% to 45% of it. If I were them I wouldn't sell just the fingers when it may force you to buy a complete assembly. It's a business, if they didn't make make money it would be a charity. I'm happy they came up with the design so we can try to DIY.


Yes they could..The could sell them direct and do just this..*IF*...they priced them correctly...A 4 finger set up alone could be sold for under $100 shipped..and then offer ala' cart for the drilling and tapping and thumb screws..the holding rod and even the base plate..The dealerships can sell them as well..just as they could sell a complete DIY kit and make money on it....Labor is always the highest part of the equation on manufacturing out of common materials...along with any warranty issued..which they would not be obligated to do if sold in kit form.People could by as much as the need from them..instead of some other source..In the end..parting it out would cost more in the long run..but..it is a viable way of doing it.They still can make a lot of money on it..Buying a pre-made press certainly appeals to a-lot of folks..but..many can't spend the $$$$...which is the # 1 reason for the DIY route..Always has been...always will be..and they should know this since they once were doing the same thing..

Mac


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I had heard that they used to sell the fingers for approx $200 until this DIY thing took off and every other thread was about some style of press. Now the only way to get fingers from them is to send back your old ones for warranty service. Food for thought: Ford would love to sell you all the parts to build an F150, it might cost you $100,000 in parts, but they would make a killing. Also note that they don't stop you from buying a fender, alternator, entire bed kit, etc... from them or anyone else. Didn't they build the first motorized pickup? (not sure) Anyway, you can't stop competition, you can just tie them up in court. I'm personally not strong enough to unstring and restring my bow by hand, but, I'm going to try and get a patent on a rock big enough to set on my top limb to compress it enough to get the string off. Oh wait, you can't patent a natural law of physics, hmmm.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

jrdrees said:


> I had heard that they used to sell the fingers for approx $200 until this DIY thing took off and every other thread was about some style of press. Now the only way to get fingers from them is to send back your old ones for warranty service. Food for thought: Ford would love to sell you all the parts to build an F150, it might cost you $100,000 in parts, but they would make a killing. Also note that they don't stop you from buying a fender, alternator, entire bed kit, etc... from them or anyone else. Didn't they build the first motorized pickup? (not sure) Anyway, you can't stop competition, you can just tie them up in court. I'm personally not strong enough to unstring and restring my bow by hand, but, I'm going to try and get a patent on a rock big enough to set on my top limb to compress it enough to get the string off. Oh wait, you can't patent a natural law of physics, hmmm.


That's their loss if they don't want to accommodate folks..$ 200...that explains a lot then...If they hadn't tried to charge an arm & a leg for them when they did sell them..they would have been much better off..

Mac


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm half tempted to make up a screw operated "draw board" and I also got a neat idea for some really beefy "bow hooks"... And start selling them...

Now if you were to happen to bolt the two together... They may or may not operate similar to a bowpress???


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

LCA might have the "patent" on a linear press...........so just share your homemade idea/plans and pass it on to people! They can't say anything about you giving plans to people for free......

PM me with your email address if you want a .PDF on plans and drawings


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

MAC 11700 said:


> Right...sure they are...real nice guys who go out of their way to keep others from helping those who don't have access to welders and cutters..who only sell some fingers or nested tubing at cost to those needing them...Many here aren't doing it for a profit...some yes..but many aren't..yet from what I've seen here and have been told they are harrased just as those who actually try to profit from it..What is the sense in this ?
> 
> Mac





MAC 11700 said:


> If they would offer theirs for a reasonable price...they would sell a ton of them...BUTTTTTTTTTT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...they won't do that..will they..Heck...they could even offer their press in a kit form for the DIY'er and make a ton too instaed of trying their hardest to run roughshod over anyone wanting to help..Doing this would go a lot further for their reputation then sending out nasty letters to people..I understand a company wanting to make a honest profit..heck who doesn't..but they got to understand not all can afford to spend $350 on a press..
> 
> Mac





MAC 11700 said:


> Yes they could..The could sell them direct and do just this..*IF*...they priced them correctly...A 4 finger set up alone could be sold for under $100 shipped..and then offer ala' cart for the drilling and tapping and thumb screws..the holding rod and even the base plate..The dealerships can sell them as well..just as they could sell a complete DIY kit and make money on it....Labor is always the highest part of the equation on manufacturing out of common materials...along with any warranty issued..which they would not be obligated to do if sold in kit form.People could by as much as the need from them..instead of some other source..In the end..parting it out would cost more in the long run..but..it is a viable way of doing it.They still can make a lot of money on it..Buying a pre-made press certainly appeals to a-lot of folks..but..many can't spend the $$$$...which is the # 1 reason for the DIY route..Always has been...always will be..and they should know this since they once were doing the same thing..
> 
> Mac





09Dreamseason said:


> LCA might have the "patent" on a linear press...........so just share your homemade idea/plans and pass it on to people! They can't say anything about you giving plans to people for free......
> 
> PM me with your email address if you want a .PDF on plans and drawings


Infringement of Patents 
Infringement of a patent consists of the unauthorized making, using, offering for sale, or selling any patented invention within the United States or U.S. Territories, or importing into the United States of any patented invention during the term of the patent. If a patent is infringed, the patentee may sue for relief in the appropriate federal court. The patentee may ask the court for an injunction to prevent the continuation of the infringement and may also ask the court for an award of damages because of the infringement. In such an infringement suit, the defendant may raise the question of the validity of the patent, which is then decided by the court. The defendant may also aver that what is being done does not constitute infringement. Infringement is determined primarily by the language of the claims of the patent and, if what the defendant is making does not fall within the language of any of the claims of the patent, there is no literal infringement

Read it....carefully......directly from the patent office website.......


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

So what do ALL of the bow manufactures do? Run to LCA and say hey we have a new limb we want to make, can you build us a press??


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Infringement of Patents
> Infringement of a patent consists of the unauthorized making, using, offering for sale, or selling any patented invention within the United States or U.S. Territories, or importing into the United States of any patented invention during the term of the patent. If a patent is infringed, the patentee may sue for relief in the appropriate federal court. The patentee may ask the court for an injunction to prevent the continuation of the infringement and may also ask the court for an award of damages because of the infringement. In such an infringement suit, the defendant may raise the question of the validity of the patent, which is then decided by the court. The defendant may also aver that what is being done does not constitute infringement. Infringement is determined primarily by the language of the claims of the patent and, if what the defendant is making does not fall within the language of any of the claims of the patent, there is no literal infringement
> 
> Read it....carefully......directly from the patent office website.......


And you're an idiot if you think it's cost effective to sue every broke ass archer on this site trying to make a press for their own use. If someone tries to market and sell their idea yes, but for the sharing of information back and forth and the ability to make the item there really is nothing beyond threatening letters that they can do. Besides go to court and try to get a judge to give you a settlement based upon one person costing you to lose a net of less than $250.......


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

eddie_tobler said:


> And you're an idiot if you think it's cost effective to sue every broke ass archer on this site trying to make a press for their own use. If someone tries to market and sell their idea yes, but for the sharing of information back and forth and the ability to make the item there really is nothing beyond threatening letters that they can do. Besides go to court and try to get a judge to give you a settlement based upon one person costing you to lose a net of less than $250.......


I most certainly am not an idiot, my point is that most of what is seen here is against the law, period, and pictures are only an admission of guilt. If you can, read the first line two or three times until it sinks in.......I personally don't care what a man does if he is capable. Making your own press is pretty ingenuitive, and more power to those that do. It seems that everybody that is whining is missing the entire issue. Of course it's not cost effective to sue every DIY guy in the country, and they won't do that. BUT, there is not a man (or woman) on here that can honestly say, if they came up with some whatchamacallit that took time to invent, patent, and market, and then every Tom, Dick, and Harry that had the know how started making and trying to sell the same thing, would just let it blow right on by and not investigate and try to protect their investment. If you doubt that, then you sir, are the idiot. One net loss of $250...so what......then, just maybe, that one becomes 10, or 50, or 100......
I know these guys personally. 99% of the rest of you don't. Seems the guilty are usually the ones that cry "innocent" the loudest.....
And THAT, is my last post about this rediculous mess.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Infringement of Patents
> Infringement of a patent consists of the unauthorized making, using, offering for sale, or selling any patented invention within the United States or U.S. Territories, or importing into the United States of any patented invention during the term of the patent. If a patent is infringed, the patentee may sue for relief in the appropriate federal court. The patentee may ask the court for an injunction to prevent the continuation of the infringement and may also ask the court for an award of damages because of the infringement. In such an infringement suit, the defendant may raise the question of the validity of the patent, which is then decided by the court. The defendant may also aver that what is being done does not constitute infringement. Infringement is determined primarily by the language of the claims of the patent and, if what the defendant is making does not fall within the language of any of the claims of the patent, there is no literal infringement
> 
> Read it....carefully......directly from the patent office website.......


I've read it carefully..What's your point ? My main grip about your so called "friends" is that they aren't offering a viable alternative to a completed press...or did you some how choose to ignore what I posted..?

If the company would sell their parts for a reasonable amount of money...they wouldn't have an issue..that sir is my point...and something you might want to pass along to them since you know them so well..I honestly don't think anyone here is trying to profit from helping others build their own press..It's only when a company charges outlandish prices for something that these types of issues arises..The automobile industry found this out rather quickly..and those guys spent millions trying to keep everything out of the after market..

Also..as others have stated if a individual was selling at cost these parts..they are not trying to make a profit on them..The amount would be small enough to not make a dimple in the companies ledgers..Do you honestly believe they would spend the money to try to sue a person for this ? Sure..they may..but if they do..they will see the real backlash of public opinion for their product..Word of mouth is a amazing thing these days..and travels at light speed ..and companies that choose to destroy their own reputation by going after the little guy..fall on their own swords..This is something they should realize...I understand they want to protect their investment..and their patents..I have no issue with that..but I do have an issue with any company that tries to stifle others needlessly when they aren't trying to profit from it..All their antics won't stop the DIY crowd..others with much deeper pockets have tried and failed..tall they have to do is look at the other companies that have tried...They really need to re-think their approach on how they are doing this..and embrace the Yankee ingenuity.. by people of this country..That's how respect is earned IMHO... Pass that on to them..

Mac


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like to personally see LCA's patent...........does anyone know their exact patents?


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> This is my first, and last, post about this particular subject.


I guess you're not a man of his word.............


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Making the press or the fingers at home is not against the law. Attempting to sell them is. That's the bottom line...........


so why then would you quote me and then attempt to throw in my face the "infringement" definition when I offered to just give people a drawing of some fingers that don't even look like LCA's? Produced at home, given away for FREE.........


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

09Dreamseason said:


> so why then would you quote me and then attempt to throw in my face the "infringement" definition when I offered to just give people a drawing of some fingers that don't even look like LCA's? Produced at home, given away for FREE.........




Necessity is the mother of inventions.. and when something is needed..and isn't available..or what is available is grossly over priced...people will search for other viable alternatives..That is Yankee ingenuity... 

Since your design is different..I wouldn't worry about him defending his _"friends"_...even though he is acting like he's part of the company..I don't think he is.I am quite sure his _"friends" _ hate seeing any type of discussion where folks are doing this..and would bet he is talking to them about it..and just because something can be described doing the same thing...a different design is not a patent infringement...no matter what he tries to say..

Mac


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

09Dreamseason said:


> I'd like to personally see LCA's patent...........does anyone know their exact patents?


The patents are available to view on the USPO website, amazing amount of info that you can aquire there, for example how many times the patent was denied due to previous ideas that were similar and the "obviousness" of the machine. I'm no lawyer but in reading the language of the patent it almost seems to be teetering on enforceable.


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

I really dont get it how this company can make these threats . wouldnt the fingers have to be the same EXACT thing in order for them to do anything.If you just made a small change to them doesnt that make it a different product . it doesnt seem right that with there patent they have the ability to tell everyone they can not make any type of press fingers. if anyone knows why they can do this will you please explain


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

jrdrees said:


> The patents are available to view on the USPO website, amazing amount of info that you can aquire there, for example how many times the patent was denied due to previous ideas that were similar and the "obviousness" of the machine. I'm no lawyer but in reading the language of the patent it almost seems to be teetering on enforceable.


then please post a link to the site...........


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

You can use tire spoons to make bow press fingers and there isn't a thing that they can do about it. . . Dreamseason I'll take the finger diagrams. Found some plate steel laying around! I like the LCA design but it's very very poor on their part to be harassing archers on here!

I bet he pops on here again LOL


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

pm me your email address Simpleiowaguy.......it's a pretty big email!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW! after reading this thread I know I wouldnt buy from this company ever...


----------



## Labman55 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I always wanted the plans for fingers to hang my bow from (-;


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

that's why I built mine!


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll never post pictures of the entire thing.........just my fingers! Only my close friends and relatives know what I built.......


----------



## Chaz2582 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was able to find a patent on the USPTO website, for one of the owners of LCA, Mr. Leon Pittman. It was patent 5,365,912, but it was not for the press. It was for the drop away arrow rest. Pretty interesting read. 

I did a few searches for the press but could not locate the patent on it right now. I am at work, and can only take so much time to look this up. I am interested in looking at the patent also. If someone finds it before I do, please just reference the patent number and anyone should be able to find it from there.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to see the patent also. Thanks for the awesome diagrams by the way dreamseason! Won't be sharing them!


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey just thought i would share this we have been talking about lca and them threatening ppl about making the fingers. I have a uncle who is a lawyer for one of the big 3 and he deals with alot of the patents and whatever else they do. I ran this by him and went through some of these pages and there website. He told me that they can make these threats to try to discourage ppl from selling these. But what it all boils down to unless you r using the same exact material at the same thickness and the same exact design there is nothing they can do anybody who wants to can build one of these you can not market it using the name ez press but as far as these fingers go change the design alittle bit and theres not a damn thing they can do


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome news. They are a sponsor here though I'm pretty sure and I think archerytalk would atleast want you to pay sponsor fees to sell here. (Which is fair)


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

09Dreamseason said:


> I'd like to personally see LCA's patent...........does anyone know their exact patents?


#7,597,094 & #7,644,708


----------



## Chaz2582 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you for the patent numbers. I now see why I could not find them, and it was because his name is different on these ones than on other ones he has.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

were you able to look at all the transactions and dates? muy interesante no?


----------



## Chaz2582 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have not gotten to look through all of it, I just find it interesting that both the press and fingers are patented. They really cornered the market on this one. I am going to look closer at it when I get a chance.


----------



## nattaporn (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice :thumbs_up


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, you've had a chance to look at the real deal, just wonderin' what everyone thinks?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

jrdrees said:


> Well, you've had a chance to look at the real deal, just wonderin' what everyone thinks?


...regarding the patent info.


----------

